# Vintage HTPC



## Krazy Owl (Mar 16, 2012)

Just found myself some older parts on E-bay to fit with the parts I already got home and will build an HTPC+gaming for BF2 multiplayers only. 

MOTHERBOARD: ASUS P5GD1-VM REV:1.06 SOCKET 775
VIDEO: ONBOARD Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 (Will upgrade for HDMI card) 
PROCESSOR: INTEL PENTIUM 4 "PRESCOTT" 3.40GHZ/2M/800 SL9KE 651 CPU
MEMORY: 4 X 1G PC3200-DDR400 
HDD: 2 X MAXTOR DIAMONDMAX PLUS 9 200GB IDE 6Y200P0 
OPTICAL DRIVE: LG DVD-RW H22NP20 
FLOPPY: 3.5" Panasonic
PSU: @-power 430W 

I will choose later on between the cases I already own or to mod a cheap case.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 16, 2012)

not sure the floppy is needed


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 16, 2012)

Floppy needed for savind old games. I would like to get all free games I can for Win95-98-Millenium and XP


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 16, 2012)

Could those 2 HDD be plugged in RAID on IDE connector?


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 16, 2012)

nope.
That system is more than just vintage. In the eyes of a lot of people, it would be e-waste lol

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5GD1VM/#specifications

i915 chipset with ICH6 .. on an asus board.. with a P4.. and a noname overrated china firecracker PSU ... *shudders*


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 17, 2012)

What's the problem with ICH6 ?


----------



## Bambooz (Mar 17, 2012)

IIRC, those were prone to dying from static charges and the like. Easiest way to kill those was via the front USB ports.

Plugging a USB harddrive with its own PSU brick into a front USB port of a board with the affected southbriges usually ended up with fried southbridge = bricked board.
This was even worse of a problem on laptops..


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok im now informed but my external hhd is a 2.5" so no problem with it


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 18, 2012)

p4 is considered vintage now? well i guess it has been about 10years now... time does fly. i was expecting an older p3 system or athlon

for video i'd try to find an older ati all in wonder card, x19xx series or so. should be a fun system to mess with.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 18, 2012)

Gonna give a try on ebay


----------



## mdnelson09 (Mar 18, 2012)

Are you focused on getting an HDMI Audio out from the video card? Also are you looking for a low profile card? 

I ask, because i have an old Radeon x800 PCIE card sitting around, doesnt have hdmi  

If your looking for a non vintage video with hdmi audio out, i think (if i remember correctly) that the Nvidia gt 210 came with an hdmi port that 'might' have played audio out. I had one quite some time ago, that i picked up for $5. The guy who sold it had no idea what it was, but regardless, they go cheep. 

Hope this helps.

Edit: Did some googling and the gforce 210 is capable of pushing audio out. Cute little card when i had it. Honeslty, i might be able to get my hands on it again. Im pretty sure my friend still has it.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 19, 2012)

I will buy new card. Thx for the offer


----------

